# Door unlock button not working



## it2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

2006 GTI MKV

i am referring to the inside unlock button that is on the door panel. this happens to both the driver and passenger side. lock/unlock from the remote functions as normal. opening either door panel will let you out of the car fine.

when i hit the unlock button, most of the time it does not work(if i keep hitting it maybe 5-10 times, it will eventually unlock). the lock button works completely fine

any idea on the things i should check for? also if there is a better section to post this in. please let me know where. thanks


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

A common problem on the early A5's. (See Link) And/or could be a faulty door switch.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/door-wiring-harness-cracked-wire-replacement-mk5-vw/

You were not clear on if the button on the front passengers door works correctly or not or if it is just the drivers door.


----------



## it2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

stratclub said:


> A common problem on the early A5's. (See Link) And/or could be a faulty door switch.
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/door-wiring-harness-cracked-wire-replacement-mk5-vw/
> 
> You were not clear on if the button on the front passengers door works correctly or not or if it is just the drivers door.


hi sorry, it is a 2dr GTI mk5, both front driver/passenger door unlock button is having the issue, the lock button works 100% of the time.


----------



## it2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

.


----------

